#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Mijn Leven...

## Maffia_nich

Ik zag dat iedreen hier verhaaltjes schreef dus dacht ik laat ik ook maar beginnen, zeg me of je het iets vindt..!!


Ik hoorde zijn zware voetstappen de trap op komen. Oh shit dit keer was het echt mis, wat had ik nu weer gedaan vroeg ik mezelf af. Het is eigenlijk altijd wel iets met mij,waarom werd ik niet zoals mijn broer bijvoorbeeld behandeld ? Om de domste dingen werd ik in elkaar geslagen. Dit was eigenlijk al zo sinds de dood van mijn moeder. Eerst dacht ik dat hij zijn verdriet op mij afreageerde maar na een tijdje besefte ik pas dat dit niet kon, hij heeft namelijk nooit verdriet gehad. M'n leven is al erg genoeg zonder zijn dagelijkse mishandeling. Hij heeft geen idee hoe het is om zonder moeder op te groeien. Mijn moeder was mijn alles. Ze was mijn steun, mijn troost en ze nam het altijd voor me op. Ik hield dan ook heel veel van haar. Sinds haar dood is de sitautie thuis ondraaglijk geworden. Maar wat is er dan mis gegaan, wat?
De voetstappen kwamen steeds dichterbij en werden steeds harder. Hij kwam bij mijn deur aan en met een ruk ging m'n kamerdeur open en begon het weer.. Ya rahbi fluisterde ik 'laat het dit keer snel zijn', ik zag zijn gezicht en werd bang, zijn woede was van zijn gezicht af te lezen en daar kwam de eerste klap, recht in m'n gezicht en ik verweerde me niet eens, het had geen zin, hij ging verder en raakte elk deeltje van me lichaam, ik voelde me leeg, ik voelde me ... alsof ik niet bestond



Vertel me of ik verder moet schrijve  :lekpuh:

----------


## MiZz_SeXy

is een goed begin meid  :duim:  ga gauw verder want ik w8 op een vervolg  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 
boesaa Hind  :zwaai:

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

Van mij mag je ook verder gaan he  :grote grijns: 

Beslemaaaa...

----------


## MiZz_SeXy

ps: ik ben je eerste fan  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:   :boogie:

----------


## Maffia_nich

Thanks voor de reacties meiden ik zet er meteen een vervolgje op
ja mizz-sexy jij bent me 1e fan  :Wink:  en sweetmocro me 2e
Jullie zijn toppers  :jeweetog:  
beslema meiden
speciaal voor jullie een vervolgje

Na 2 of 3 minuten inelkaar geslagen te worden vertrok mijn vader de kamer. Een paar seconden later kwam m'n 2 jaar oude broer Rachid binnen. Hij helpte me op bed te komen en vertelde dat 'vader' weg was gegaan, hij had de deur namelijk horen dicht slaan. Ik bedankte hem en vertelde hem weg te gaan, omdat ik graag alleen wou zijn en rusten, hij begreep dit, vertrok en deed de kamerdeur dicht. Helemaal trillend en nog schokkend pakte ik me mobieltje uit me tas en belde Layla op.
Layla: Heeeeyyy Sanae(mijn naam), waarom bel je?
ik: (helemaal schor en snikkend) kan..kan je..
Layla: Meissie wat is er? waarom huil je? Saffi ik kom er nu aan oke? of kan dat niet?
ik: hij is weg, het kan ohh layla.. ik begin nu echt te huilen
Layla: ik kom eraan schat, houd je sterk beslema

Ik had neergelegd. Layla was de enige die ik ooit verteld heb hoe het bij me thuis is. Ze is er altijd voor me ook toen ik na de dood van mijn moeder steun nodig had. Binnen 5 minuten was Layla er al. Ze had namelijk haar rijbewijs al en woonde een paar starten verderop. Me broer had de deur voor haar geopend en binnen een paar seconden stond ze voor me deur. 'Oh schat' zei ze.. en ze begon te huilen, samen zaten we daar nog zo'n 5minuten te huilen en toen zei ze dat ik me moest opfrissen, ondanks al m'n pijn deed ik dit een beetje en ik bekeek me zelf in de spiegel. Me gezicht was geluk niet zo erg, alleen een beetje opgezwollen. Kortom ik zag een meisje, slank, zwart haar, bruine ogen met overal blauw plekken op me benen en armen. Layla stopte me na het douchen in bed en vertelde me dat ze nu moest gaan. Ik vertelde haar dat ze dit snel moest doen aangezien me vader elk moment kon thuis komen. Ze gaf me een kus en zei:' Sanae als je iets nodg hebt bel je me he?' 'is goed' antwoorde ik. En ze vertrok en ik voelde me een beetje beter en na een uur viel ik in slaap en ik hoorde me vader niet thuiskomen. ....

----------


## sanae_fatiha

yesss en ik ben de 3De fan!!!  :grote grijns: 
heel mooi meid, echt goed 
ga gauw weer verder met je verhaal  :knipoog:

----------


## Maffia_nich

Welcome to the club sweety  :Wink: 
Ik zal voor jou (en de anderen, als die er nog zijn) een vervolgjes plaatsen

Koesssiesssss MaffiaGirl ...  :blij:

----------


## Maffia_nich

Hier het vervolg  :blauwe kus: 

De volgende ochtend werd ik door Rachid gewekt. 'Sanae Sanae Beba (vader) zegt dat je moet opstaan en naar school moet gaan. Met overal pijn in me lichaam stond ik op en liep richting de dcouhe, daar douchte ik me en liet het warme water over al m'n plekken lopen. Na het douchen deed ik snel een zwarte pantalon met een wit truitje aan. Ook deed ik extra veel make-up op m'n gezicht. Zodat het niet te veel zou opvallen. Vervolgens liep ik naar beneden richting de keuken. Daar aangekomen zat me vader aan tafel. Hij deed erg vrolijk tegen me. Dat was het vreemde, eens in de zoveel tijd had hij weer zon aanval alleen bij mij dat hij me helemaal in elkaar sloeg en de volgende dag deed hij net alsof het nooit gebeurd is. 'Selaam Sanae' zei hij vrolijk. 'Mo3alaikom selaam' antwoorde ik zo beleefd mogelijk. DAMN dacht ik bijmezelf, kan je niet eens zeggen dat je spijt hebt, maar diep in mijn hart wist ik dat het nooit zou gebeuren. 'Ik moet gaan papa, naar school' zei ik. 'Waga Beslema'. Vlug liep ik de deur uit en belde Ashraf op, toen ik aan het eind van de straat kwam. 
Toettt toeettt
ik: heyy liefie, kan je me komen ophalen? ik voel me niet echt goed en ik heb niet echt zin om helemaal naar school te lopen
Ashraf: tuurlijk schatje, voor jou alles toch? maar bel je me alleen daarom?
ik: euh ja hoezo?
ahsraf: ohh niks ik dacht misschien miste je me ofzo
ik: haha tuurlijk mis ik je gekkie maar ik zie je zo he
ashraf: is goed beslema zinaa

Wat houd ik toch veel van hem dacht ik bijmezelf. De laatste tijd ging het weer goed in onze relatie maar 3 maanden geleden totaal niet. Hij bleek vreemd te zijn gaan. Tuurlijk was ik boos maar ik wou hem niet kwijt en deed alsof ik het niet erg vond. Wat had ik toen thuis gehuild. Op dat moment wou ik echt dood, naast m'n vader moest dat me ook nog overkomen. Maar we zijn erdoorheen gekomen en hij had me verteld dat hij met mij wou doorgaan. Ik werd uit me gedachten gehaald door een piep en ow my god wie zag ik...

----------


## n&a

Woehoe, k ben fan 4!!
Plaats snel een GROOT vervolg dan zul je voor je 
t weet nog een 5de en 6de... fan hebben!!
Jou verhaal is echt leuk... dus  :hihi:  ja hoor ga verder.

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

Jaaaaa schrijf snel weer een vervolgje en inderdaag groter ja  :grote grijns: 
Okeeee ik wacht erop he meissie..
en als je het niet voor vandaag doet.. maak ik je morgen af buiten.. :P
Ik zie je wel weerrr... Beslemaaaa  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Maffia_nich

> _Geplaatst door MaroCLadY10_ 
> * Waarom heb ik niet zoveel fans    
> Goed verhaal, hoor
> Ga zo door meis    *


Hoe heet jou verhaal dan ? :knipoog: 
dan lees ik hem wel voor je  :grote grijns: 
krijg je mij als fan erbij

----------


## Maffia_nich

Ondanks dat geruste gevoel dat ik had toen ik het bed indook sliep ik die nacht toch niet goed. Ik was zenuwachtig, Ik zou Rachid weer zien, maar toch gaf me dit een raar gevoel, maar waarom? Het was toch mn broer. Ik miste hem wel en hoewel ik het mezelf niet wou horen zeggen of denken miste ik ook wel ergens mijn vader. De ellende die hij mij had bezorgd, alles wat hij me aan had gedaan, nee.... dat zou ik hem niet kunnen vergeten. Maar iets in mijn hart bleef me vertellen dat het me vader was..

----------


## crazii_me

[GLOW=deeppink]heey sweety.. 
leuke vervolgje.. 
maar kort  :frons: .. 
ga snel verder.. 
en deze keer een lange vervolg aub..  :grote grijns:  
thanxx.. 
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!

groetjes van je crazii fan!![/GLOW]

----------


## m0cr0layD

Nouuuu wat een kort vervolgje  :frons: 

dat klopt geloof ik niet  :argwaan: 

Ga snel weer door  :blauwe kus: 

m0cr0layD..

----------


## crazii_me

heey meid ..
Ga je nog verder ..?? :Confused:

----------


## hamka83

is dat alles???

ik wil een langer vervolg hoor!!!

----------


## Maffia_nich

_Ewa lieve mensen

dat vervolgje was inderdaad te kort en het klopte ook niet  er is iets vreemds met me internet thuis maar ik hoop dat ie het inshallah snel weer doet zodat ik snel een goed vervolgje kan plaatsen, dus mensen het spijt me maar als het goed is doet volgende week me internet het weer dus we zullen zien.. 

 Sorry !_

----------


## crazii_me

> _Geplaatst door Maffia_nich_ 
> *Ewa lieve mensen
> 
> dat vervolgje was inderdaad te kort en het klopte ook niet  er is iets vreemds met me internet thuis maar ik hoop dat ie het inshallah snel weer doet zodat ik snel een goed vervolgje kan plaatsen, dus mensen het spijt me maar als het goed is doet volgende week me internet het weer dus we zullen zien.. 
> 
>  Sorry !*


okeey dan.. :knipoog: 
i'll be waiting.. :grote grijns:

----------


## Crazy_Maroc

Leuk verhaal  :grote grijns: 

ga gauw door

----------


## Maffia_nich

_Me internet doet het weer dus hier een vervolgje_  





> _Geplaatst door Maffia_nich_ 
> *Hier is je beloofde vervolg 
> 
> Toen ik de volgende ochtend wakker werd, was ik alleen thuis, Karim was al gaan werken en ik voelde me toch wel eenzaam. Ik besloot de buurt maar te gaan verkennen en ff lekker shoppen. Ik belde Layla op om te vragen of ze meewou gaan. Ze wou maar al te graag mee en een uurtje later stond ze al voor de deur. Ik opende de deur voor d'r. We vlogen elkaar om de hals.. ''hhhhhhhhh Sana'' schreeuwde ze ''Ik heb je zooooo gemist'' 'Ik lachte ''Ik jou ook liefie'' Ik pakte snel m'n tas en we gingen richting het winkelcentrum. We hadden zooooveel om over te praten. Ik vertelde haar over mij en Karim en ze was echt superblij voor me. Zij was het meerdendeel van de dag aan het praten over Mohamed. Weer een nieuw slachtoffer van haar.. ze was ook elke dag verliefd op iemand anders. Rond 7 uur 's avonds kwamen we thuis met iets van 20 tassen vol kleding. Ik besefte opeens dat al m'n geld nu op was, aangezien ik alles via m'n bank had betaald. Ik zou morgen wel gaan solliciteren besloot ik. Thuis aangekomen dus, was Karim al thuis, ik was wel verbaasd omdat ik hem eigenlijk later had verwacht. Layla feliciteerde hem nog met mij en Karim werd rood.. Haha dat zag er echt zo superlief uit. We aten wat en praatte wat bij en rond Half 9 zei Layla dat ze echt weg moest gaan. ''Blijf slapen'' zei Karim.. ''Jaaaa'' schreeuwde ik .. ''Alsjeblieft?????'' Ze twijfelde.. ''Ik weet het niet hoor.. M'n ouders..'' ''Dan bel je mama toch eve op'' zei Karim met een knipoog tegen haar. Maar ze was niet over te halen. ''De volgende keer blijf ik zeker slapen'' schreeuwde ze nog toen ze de deur uitliep. Ik lachte.. ik had toch wel gehoopt dat ze zou blijven slapen, maar najah wat maakt het uit. Toen ze weg was gingen we wat tv kijken, opeens begon Karim.. ''Waar heb je eigenlijk alles van betaald?'' ik schrok best wel, niet dat het zo'n rare vraag was maar toch.. ''Van me laatste geld'' antwoorde ik, waarop ik doorging. ''Zeg Karim kan jij met niet aan een baantje in de buurt helpen?'' ''Schat je hoeft toch niet te werken, ik betaal alles wel voor je'' zei hij.. dit wou ik niet, ik wou niet afhankelijk van hem worden. Hij beloofde me aan een baantje anders bij zijn bedrijf te helpen. Dat vond ik wel een goed idee. Karim was moe en ging om half 11 slapen. ''Kom je zo ook?'' vroeg hij me.. ''Ja'' zei ik, maar ik was er niet met m'n gedachten helemaal bij. Ik miste m'n broer, ik wou hem bellen, met hem afspreken.. Ik pakte Karim's mobiel en belde anoniem naar Rachid (mn broer)
> 
> [Rachid]: ''Hallo?''
> Ik zweeg, ik kreeg tranen in m;n ogen door z'n stem, hij klonk zo vermoeid.
> [Ik]: ''Hey Rachid met mij Sana''
> [Rachid]: "Sana, layhfad Sana alles goed? waar ben je?''
> ...


Ondanks dat geruste gevoel dat ik had toen ik het bed indook sliep ik die nacht toch niet goed. Ik was zenuwachtig, Ik zou Rachid weer zien, maar toch gaf me dit een raar gevoel, maar waarom? Het was toch mn broer. Ik miste hem wel en hoewel ik het mezelf niet wou horen zeggen of denken miste ik ook wel ergens mijn vader. De ellende die hij mij had bezorgd, alles wat hij me aan had gedaan, nee.... dat zou ik hem niet kunnen vergeten. Maar iets in mijn hart bleef me vertellen dat het me vader was..
Ik werd die Ochtend al vroeg door Karim gewekt aangezien hij naar zn werk ging. Hij wist dat ik met Rachid had afgesproken en hij wenste me veel succes en gaf me een zoen en vertrok.. Nadat ik had ontbeten, gedoucht, kleren aan had gedaan en me rotzooi weer opgeruimd had belde ik Layla op.. ik had die nacht besloten haar te vragen of ze me zou kunnen komen ophalen, ze had tenminste een auto en ik had geen zin om helemaal met de trein naar Rachid toe te gaan.. dus ik belde dr op en vertelde haar dat ik met Rachid had afgesproken en dus geen vervoer had. Layla was blij voor me en ze kwam me meteen ophalen.. 3 kwartier later stond ze bij me voor de deur het was al bijna 2 uur dus moesten we opschieten.. Layla praatte de hele tijd over van alles en nog wat maar om eerlijk te zijn had ik geen idee over wat.. ik was zenuwachtig. Layla zette me af in de buurt van de afgesproken plek en ze wenste me veel succes.. ze zou me ook weer komen ophalen. Ik zwaaide dr na en zag dr weg rijden ik liep richting het winkelcentrumpje en ik kwam een oude vriendin tegen onderweg, Fatima .. omdat ik haar had vertelde dat ik had afgesproken met iemand wisselden we onze nummers en spraken af elkaar te bellen. Ik liep gauw door en ik zag in de verte Rachid al staan.. hij zag me ook staan en we liepen naar elkaar toe
[Rachid] Hey zusje
[Ik] Hey.. en ik omhelste hem
Het was stil
[Rachid]Kom we gaan bij de snackbar wat eten
[Ik] is goed.. 
we liepen naar de snackbar en ik vertelde hem dat het goed met me ging en dat ik bij Karim woonde.. daar schrok hij toch wel van
[Rachid] Ben je gek geworden ofzo.. je gaat toch niet zomaar bij een jongen wonen
[Ik] Ja hallo bemoei je nergens mee waar moest ik anders naar toe en by the way hij is me vriendje ja !
[Rachid] Jij een vriendje ? Sana kom a.u.b weer gewoon naar huis, sorry maar wat heb je nu eigenlijk allemaal bereikt ? je woont bij een jongen, Je studie is af maar je hebt er niks mee gedaan, je werkt niet.. hoe kom je aan geld?
Ik werd boos.. hoe kon hij zo doen ? :Mad: 
[Ik] KARIM DIE STEUNT ME TENMINSTE ! en ik liep van hem weg.. dit had ik niet moeten doen, tfoe Rachid was achter me aangerend
[Rachid] Sana oke het spijt me het is jouw leven ik zal me er niet meer mee bemoeien, ik wil geen ruzie maken en ik heb je echt gemist dus wees niet boos a.u.b
[Ik] *zucht* het geeft niet Rachid, het geeft niet..
Bij de snackbar aangekomen had ik niet echt trek en nam alleen een patatje vervolgens begonnen we wat rond te lopen in de buurt, het deed me goed te horen dat het goed ging met Rachid hij vertelde me ook dat hij deze zomer zou gaan trouwen in marokko met een meisje gewoon uit Nederland en dat hij heel graag wou dat ik erbij was. Haha mister Player ging trouwen d8 ik, Ik was echt blij voor hem en ik beloofde hem te komen maar ik wist dat ik dan me vader zou zien.. het was alsof Rachid me gedachten kon lezen
[Rachid] Weetje ... Papa heeft het heel vaak over je, Sana begrijp me, ik ga nu niet zijn daden zitten goed praten maar hij is een oude man, hij heeft zn dochter verloren en woont nu nog alleen met zijn zoon. Binnenkort ga ik ook trouwen en wie zal er dan nog voor hem zorgen ? Inshallah trouwt hij opnieuw met een vrouw uit Marokko maar zoniet dan zal hij zijn laatste jaren hier in Nederland alleen doorbrengen.
Ik was gaan huilen, Rachid trooste me
[Ik] Maar Rachid ik kan gewoon niet weer thuis gaan wonen, ik ben er nog niet aan toe. Niet nu ..
[Rachid] Ik vraag je ook niet daar meteen terug te gaan wonen, maar ga a.u.b met me mee naar huis en maak het goed met hem.
Ik begon er over te denken en na veel gezeur van Rachid besloot ik met hem mee te gaan..

We liepen nu dus richting huis, we liepen al in mn oude straat mn hart begon als een gek te bonzen. Ik stond nu voor het huis. Rachid belde aan (aangezien hij zn sleutels was vergeten) En mn vader opende de deur en ik begon te Huilen ..

----------


## Maffia_nich

> _Geplaatst door Crazy_Maroc_ 
> *Leuk verhaal 
> 
> ga gauw door*


_
thnx_

----------

